

TCP ex Machina: Computer-generated congestion control from the authors of Mosh - lwf
http://web.mit.edu/remy/

======
infinity0
Not only is the result impressive, but so is the presentation ("reproduce the
results" / "get the code"). Every CS academic paper (that proposes a new
construction) should learn from this.

